# Kadee on the USA intermodals?



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey all!

Does anyone have a recommendation of the best way to use Kadee's on the USAT Intermodal Cars? I have used the truck mounted couplers and they are not the best for my railroad... any thoughts of body mounting? Keep in mind i have 8ft diameter curves in some spots of my railroad. Thanks!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Good luck with that







I run 789s on my intermodels but i dont think any body mounted kadee will handle tight curvres with those cars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

no chance on body mounts on 8 footers on them, overhang too much... if you were to try it, get the "swivel" draft gear like they use on the Aristo heavyweights... 

I don't think I'd try body mounts on anything less than about 15 foot... I had 2 of them and on 10' diameter overhang was pretty big... 

I know someone investigating it, Ted Doskaris... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably not much chance with the larger "G" scale series coupler on 8 ft, or even 10 ft dia track, but
U can use the smaller, #1 scale 820s on them with a little modification.. I set mine up this way and they 
work fine on 4ft radius track, but even though the cars works fine on the 8ft dia track, they look a little
ridiculous on this size track... I can take a pic of what U need to do if U run the #1 series couplers and 
post it if U want to go that route...
Paul R...


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

YES PLEASE! id love to see photos! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to use Kadee #1 scale, I like the 1789 with a 3/32 shim. Very easy conversion.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul and Paul: 

Are you guys talking body mount? I find it hard to believe that the 820's would make it possible to body mount and run on 8 foot curves. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Colin, 
Here is a couple of pics of the 820 set-up I have on mine, the clipped corners make them work on 4 ft radius
track, clipping is probably not necessary on 5 ft track... As Paul B says 1789s should work also, but if U have 
any sharp "S" turns U best go with the 820s, they have more swing than the 1789s...
Paul R...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By W3NZL on 19 Feb 2010 06:42 AM 
{snip...}[/i] For some reason the pics won't display ??
The 'Insert Image' option in the 'Attachments' feature doesn't work, use the 'Display Link' option.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Tnx Steve, found another way to get it done, move them into Ur webspace an insert from there..


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sir, that works too.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Body mount on the 1789's and I really don't know how sharp a curve they will handle. I use the 1789 on most all conversions including locos. The slight reverse offset on the coupler,roughly 1/16, allows less shimmimg as compared to the 820.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Paul R. what kind of trucks are you running on those cars ? are they the plastic ones or diecast. I see brass bushings and my plastic trucks do no have them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I am impressed that they work on such a sharp curve. Great news. If the #1 can work on 4 foot, then for sure the 830's can work on 8 foot. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
They R the plastic trucks, the brass U see R shims I use to remove the excess end play ...
Paul R...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Paul.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Back when I had coupler problems, I sold our house and bought one with a bigger back yard. No more tight curve and coupler problems.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Would have been cheaper to just fix the cars. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty just had to get his 2 cents in RJ, I don't have coupler problems and I did not have to buy a new house, and I can run 50 car trains around and around, which at least equals Marty, never seen a video of that on his layout. 

I do have tight curves, 10' diameter. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, you know i got working on the scenary so much last year i forgot about videos. 
This summer should be more fun and I need to borrow my daughter-inlaws video camera ,,which we bought for her graduation... 
I have not even run the U 33 c I built last winter. Or the Mac BNSF speed lettering one. 
Man i am falling behind.


----------

